# Co Eo



## shawnlee (Sep 15, 2007)

how do i place them?....if i use T perm whudnt it change the egde?....or do we have to keep track of it?


----------



## pjk (Sep 15, 2007)

T-Perm is for EP/CP. For setups of CO and EO, do any setup to get them into the position you need. Re-read the guide, and understand it before you move to the following step.


----------



## shawnlee (Sep 15, 2007)

sorry sorry not T-perm..... the setup moves... i get really confuse... how i know which 1 to do 1st?


----------



## joey (Sep 15, 2007)

Please read the guide another ten times, then read the example solves another 15. Once you have done that, come back and ask for help.


----------



## shawnlee (Sep 15, 2007)

ok...i have gotten the CO.... can i know how to do the EO


----------



## HelloiamChow (Sep 15, 2007)

Okay EO is easier to understand. Basically you know your flip algorithms. Let's pretend you hold your cube white on top blue in front. On the top and bottom layers you want to have white and yellow facing up/down. And you do not want Blue/Green facing up/down. On the Front and back side, you want the white/yellow facing outwards and green/blue facing green/blue. 

I don't make a lot of sense.


----------



## clincher (Sep 16, 2007)

Ok scramble the cube only using double turns now that's what the cube should look like when you have finished EO


----------



## shawnlee (Sep 16, 2007)

HelloiamChow i dun get the outward thing


----------



## joey (Sep 16, 2007)

shawnlee said:


> HelloiamChow i dun get the outward thing



Try read the guide again then.

When he said outward, he meant white/yellow facing upwards.


----------



## shawnlee (Sep 16, 2007)

Is it like this... lets say the front colour red and top white.... if the RU colour is blue and UR is red is rong?.... the front or back colour must me facing right?


----------



## joey (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes. That is correct. As the guide will say.


----------



## pjk (Sep 16, 2007)

Shawnlee: Go through and example solve, follow exactly what is happening and why it is happening, and then you should understand the basics. If you need help after that, link me to the example you were looking at and which step exactly you didn't understand.


----------



## shawnlee (Sep 17, 2007)

i think i got the EO AND CO but now is the EP.... i understand he CP but then if i do the T-perm the edge will be switch rite?


----------

